# New Dulux Paint Store



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with Dulux Paints ? We have a new Dulux paint store opening up next week in our area and there are PPG paints available in a box store 1000 feet from it . So...both are owned by the same AzokNobel company.....could be hard to get decent pricing if such is the case ? I have not used any Dulux packaged paints but I have in the past used much CIL products . Does anybody have a good go to wall paint in an Eggshell finish without breaking the bank[middle of the road] . Also...a ceiling white from them and trim paint in a Pearl ? Thanks .


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I not 100% sure but I don't think Azoknobel owns either of them. Pretty sure PPG is its own company and they do own Dulux. We use Dulux paints all the time, but they have Sherwin and BM here to keep prices in line.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've never once used their paints, but I've always liked to buy my tools, etc. at Dulux. Up until a few months ago at least. Came out of the store with a little receipt shock and realized I got absolutely no discount on anything which I always have for years. Went back in and asked about it, woman gave me some mumbo jumbo about it depending on what's on sale at the time, etc.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PPG purchased all of Azoknobel north American paint divisions,Dulux,ICI,Glidden Etc.
Azoknobel is a separate giant paint company , after the sell off the stocks took off those companys were sucking profit and dragging them down.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Azoknobel bought Dulux just for the Deveo line of paint. They removed the Deveo line of paint from Dulux and sold the rest.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

We've used them as our main supplier for over 25 years. They were Glidden previously. Although AkzoNobel had purchased them several years back...PPG owns them now. We've found Dulux to be excellent to deal with over the years. Diamond Pearl is an excellent trim/door paint (although you will need to push your rep for a good price.) Lifemaster egg is a middle of the road eggshell, but use more of the Diamond Egg. And their UltraHide Flat is a good ceiling paint (orange label)


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> Azoknobel bought Dulux just for the Deveo line of paint. They removed the Deveo line of paint from Dulux and sold the rest.


Devflex was the first dtm I ever used when the transition from oil to acrylic started happening on metal door frames in the hospitals around here. It was a good product.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

So is Glidden Dulux?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe in the u s they are now all Ppg stores
It went from I c I Dulux to gladden pro to Ppg
Kinda sad it was unreal paint 
I just think all formulas have changed

Looks like it still is a strong brand in Canada


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Dulux is the number 1 paint brand in Australia and I use that product exclusively.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> So is Glidden Dulux?


No one will ever know what you are buying from a company that has so many brands. Larger does not mean better.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Phinnster said:


> I believe in the u s they are now all Ppg stores
> It went from I c I Dulux to gladden pro to Ppg
> Kinda sad it was unreal paint
> I just think all formulas have changed
> ...


Strong in Winnipeg Manitoba. They have the most stores around town making it easier to get product. But since SW took over general paint they are starting to grow here too.

Here in Canada they were Gliddens, ICI then stayed Dulux. I'm waiting for the PPG sign to go up.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> I believe in the u s they are now all Ppg stores
> It went from I c I Dulux to gladden pro to Ppg
> Kinda sad it was unreal paint
> I just think all formulas have changed
> ...


Why do you think all formulas have changed. From what I understood from Pacman PPG doesnt change formulas much


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

playedout6 said:


> Anybody have any experience with Dulux Paints ? We have a new Dulux paint store opening up next week in our area and there are PPG paints available in a box store 1000 feet from it . So...both are owned by the same AzokNobel company.....could be hard to get decent pricing if such is the case ? I have not used any Dulux packaged paints but I have in the past used much CIL products . Does anybody have a good go to wall paint in an Eggshell finish without breaking the bank[middle of the road] . Also...a ceiling white from them and trim paint in a Pearl ? Thanks .


I use Dulux almost exclusively. 

Ceilings:
Ultra hide(it's a dead flat)
Lifemaster ceiling flat
Ultra alkyd flat

Walls:
Ultra (low sheen eggshell)
X-pert 
Lifemaster
Diamond

PPG products:
Pitt Tech - quick dry time
Breakthrough - strong/quick dry time


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> I use Dulux almost exclusively.
> 
> Ceilings:
> Ultra hide(it's a dead flat)
> ...



For Ceilings i use Xpert High build dead flat. 
another good PPG product is Pitt Glaze. Same idea as SW pre cat epoxy. I just found it better in pretty much every way.

EDIT: I also find there pricing very good. They either matched or beat all of my SW pricing. Hard for them to match opulence/cashmere on me tho as my price was so low. But after the sales rep met with his bosses and we all talked they managed to copy my price in Lifemaster Matte. Said its the lowest he ever seen so that makes me feel good


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

AlphaWolf said:


> For Ceilings i use Xpert High build dead flat.
> another good PPG product is Pitt Glaze. Same idea as SW pre cat epoxy. I just found it better in pretty much every way.
> 
> EDIT: I also find there pricing very good. They either matched or beat all of my SW pricing. Hard for them to match opulence/cashmere on me tho as my price was so low. But after the sales rep met with his bosses and we all talked they managed to copy my price in Lifemaster Matte. Said its the lowest he ever seen so that makes me feel good


What did you get Cashmere for?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

AlphaWolf said:


> For Ceilings i use Xpert High build dead flat.
> another good PPG product is Pitt Glaze. Same idea as SW pre cat epoxy. I just found it better in pretty much every way.
> 
> EDIT: I also find there pricing very good. They either matched or beat all of my SW pricing. Hard for them to match opulence/cashmere on me tho as my price was so low. But after the sales rep met with his bosses and we all talked they managed to copy my price in Lifemaster Matte. Said its the lowest he ever seen so that makes me feel good


I pay $25/gallon for lifemaster, and $35 for diamond (all in).
Haven't used Pitt glaze yet


----------



## starvelingcurry (Jan 18, 2016)

Brian C said:


> Dulux is the number 1 paint brand in Australia and I use that product exclusively.


Same with the UK. They are dominating the paint market recently.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

as far as pricing it is as follows. Keep in mind my pricing is over the top so most wont get it to that level. 

Pit tec DTM semi 30
Pit glaze 40
Lifemaster matte/Cashmere from SW 20 a gallon no matter the sheen. 
Dulux diamond matte 28 
Solo Sherwin Williams 20 
Resilience exterior 35
Diamond exterior 35

even with both prices, I find Dulux has better products overall. Diamond exterior satan is the best exterior paint I have ever used. Diamond matte interior very durable but I feel life master matte is nice to work with. I my opinion Lifemaster matte is same as Cashmere just better.

EDIT:

if you want some picks of things i have done im Dulux paints im happy to show some.

here is something I did today. Took Golden oak stain and clear to coffee. This is 2 coats. You can see at top right on post that's not done to show contrast.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

AlphaWolf said:


> as far as pricing it is as follows. Keep in mind my pricing is over the top so most wont get it to that level.
> 
> Pit tec DTM semi 30
> Pit glaze 40
> ...


You should check out weathergaurd maximum. That stuff is AWESOME. Only comes in satin though


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

my rep told me over all diamond exterior is there best. Than Max weathguard. He told me really all you need is Diamond Exterior and Weatherguard Decraflex elastomeric. Is MAX better than diamond ?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

AlphaWolf said:


> Diamond exterior satan is the best exterior paint I have ever used.


Probably does very well in hot weather.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

AlphaWolf said:


> as far as pricing it is as follows. Keep in mind my pricing is over the top so most wont get it to that level.
> 
> Pit tec DTM semi 30
> Pit glaze 40
> ...


You can get Resilience for $27 
Also Cashmere for $20 thats crazy


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've never once used their paints, but I've always liked to buy my tools, etc. at Dulux. Up until a few months ago at least. Came out of the store with a little receipt shock and realized I got absolutely no discount on anything which I always have for years. Went back in and asked about it, woman gave me some mumbo jumbo about it depending on what's on sale at the time, etc.


You really should give them a shot. Diamond goes on nicer than aura, holds up better, and the finish is similar (for half the price)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> You really should give them a shot. Diamond goes on nicer than aura, holds up better, and the finish is similar (for half the price)


I'd probably give them a chance, but the nearest store to us is over 80Km away. Whenever I'm in a big city, I always drop in to stock up on brushes, etc. I've tried literally every brush I can get locally. They're all garbage.

I do like the fact that the store is a dedicated paint store and not a paint department which is all I've got around here.. They understand the needs of painters and not so much just DIYers.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

Brian C said:


> Dulux is the number 1 paint brand in Australia and I use that product exclusively.


Does that have anything in common with the US version other than the name? It's owned by a different company (AkzoNobel vs. PPG) there afaik.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the info...I will be trying some of these products over the next while and probably will like some and dislike some.....again...thanks for the replies...all invaluable .


----------



## Jab1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty much the biggest brand of paint here in Ireland .it's a decent mid to high level quality paint. Massive range of products. Huge fan of the diamond glase water based lacquer it's fantastic.there products are decent well worth a go...I'm more of a colortend fan myself don't think it's a brand avail in the states yet.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

ha. there was a small competition for sundries here @ the tradeday. they wanted me to paint out some waterbased enamels on to some timber and tell them which product is which. I asked. can i just smell them haha. sure go ahead. 

open pale 1..smell, thats DULUX... .. smell #2 thats cotec. etc... CONGRATS U WIN THE PRIZE. a free hat. THANKS lol. 

yeah the new formula's i gotta say. is definitely an improvement. the waterbased enamel has such a lingering odor now though. smells partially like to much ammonia? 
the new Wash n Wear kitchen and bathroom that just got remade is actually fantastic and I normally loath that crap... it flows out so nice. slips along with minimal dry brushing, covers well and lay's off relatively smooth. 

still I only use that because my work orders come with all paint spec'd, and its dulux. 

normally wouldn't touch it with a 6 foot pole.


----------

